# SUPER BOWL LI



## Papageorgio (Jan 25, 2017)

Who is going to win and why?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2017)

Matt Ryan is going to pick apart the NE Secondary, carving them up like a roast.  Brady will leave the stadium feeling rather deflated.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 25, 2017)

Candy they were at 65-1 to win the Super Bowl before the season started, you are looking like a genius.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 25, 2017)

I pick the Pats for the following reasons:
1. The Pats don't have any real weaknesses. They are strong on both sides of the ball. 2. Brady is arguably the best QB of all time. 
3. Record setting offenses have historically not done well in the SB or when facing a more balanced team. (ie Raiders over Redskins, Giants over Patriots, Falcons over Vikings, Giants over Packers, Seahawks over Broncos)


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 25, 2017)

The Falcons appeared to be stronger in their last conference championship game than the NE Cheaters did.

Atlanta scored on practically every possession until the game settled down and became defensive with Atlanta up by several scores.

NE looked strong but not as strong as Atlanta.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2017)

I got this!

The Skittles commercial rocks!

You heard it here first.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 25, 2017)

NE has a slightly superior offense.  The Falcons have a better defense.   Historically, the better defense wins.

NE's front seven is not that great.  Their leading tacklers are all in the secondary.  THAT is dangerous.

Julio Jones will draw double coverage or he will feast.  If he is double covered Mohamed Sano and Taylor Gabriel will have a great night.  Freeman and Coleman are solid RBs that are also good receivers.   

The Atlanta O-Line is better than the NE D-line.  The Falcons pass rush is better.

In games against common opponents, NE out scored their foes by 7 points.  Atlanta did it by 16 points.


Atlanta has been disrespected.  They have come together in the 2nd half of the season.  New England is not what they once were.  The Falcons win.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 25, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Who is going to win and why?


It's not who I think is going to win it's who I want to win. I want Atlanta to get a Superbowl. Same way I don't want lebron to win another championship. Or Bama.

I have no clue what's going to happen. I hope it's close then Brady and his team get punched in the mouth in the 4th. But I'm guessing it might be Brady scoring 6 and Atlanta scoring 3s. But it could totally go the other way. Atlanta might score at will and new england gets stopped a couple times and Atlanta is up ten in the 4th and Brady has the ball down 3 with 2 minutes left. Would you be scared of you were a falcons fan?

So ne might blow them out or it could be Atlanta up 2 scores in the 4th.

No way Atlanta is up more than 9 but new england could blow them out.

I'm as confused as ram man right now. Can he see your threads if he blocked you? Or are we safe in here?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 25, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Matt Ryan is going to pick apart the NE Secondary, carving them up like a roast.  Brady will leave the stadium feeling rather deflated.


Like his footballs?


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 25, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> The Falcons appeared to be stronger in their last conference championship game than the NE Cheaters did.
> 
> Atlanta scored on practically every possession until the game settled down and became defensive with Atlanta up by several scores.
> 
> NE looked strong but not as strong as Atlanta.


Yea well the packers team was not good that week. Green bay was really good at the beginning of the year, went on a huge losing streak and then went on a winning streak to barely win the conference from us lions. Then they peaked beating Dallas.

Greenbay is no new england. Atlanta will not blow out new england. That's wishful thinking. If Atlanta wins it'll be close


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 25, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> NE has a slightly superior offense.  The Falcons have a better defense.   Historically, the better defense wins.
> 
> NE's front seven is not that great.  Their leading tacklers are all in the secondary.  THAT is dangerous.
> 
> ...


I hope so. I mean new england doesn't even have gronk. Come on Atlanta!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Matt Ryan is going to pick apart the NE Secondary, carving them up like a roast.  Brady will leave the stadium feeling rather deflated.
> ...



he he he


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 29, 2017)

14 of the last 16 Super Bowls the AFC quarterback has been named Brady, Manning or Roethlisberger. Gannon, and Flacco were the two exceptions.

In the last 20 years the NFC has had 17 different quarterbacks, Wilson, Manning and Warner have all been in two.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

The Patriots because they are the Patriots and well coached.  Brady can change his plays too (one of the few QBs who can do that).  They have been here and done this before.  This is only the Falcons 2nd SB appearance, and their only other one . . . they lost.  Good chance of them choking.   

Go PATS!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2017)

Super Bowl 2017: Date, Point Spread and Prop Odds for Patriots vs. Falcons

The Patriots are going to be tough to score against. The Falcons, while underrated on defense, haven't been as tough to score on. They're rated 14th in overall defense by Pro Football Focus and allowed an average of 25.4 points per game in the regular season.

If the Patriots were strictly a defensive team, these two might balance each other out. However, New England actually ranked third in scoring with an average of 27.6 points per game in the regular season. More importantly, they've averaged 30.7 points per game with Tom Brady under center, including the playoffs.

Essentially, the Patriots should have a chance to make more defensive stops than the Falcons. A three-point spread actually feels about right because this game is likely to be close, but we think the Patriots can nudge it out.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

Hmm.  I don't really see any good arguments as to why people think Atlanta is going to win, just some wishful thinking!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > NE has a slightly superior offense.  The Falcons have a better defense.   Historically, the better defense wins.
> ...



The Patriots have plenty of other weapons.  We've played our last several games without Gronk.  Not to take anything away from Gronk, he is a great player and an important member of the team, but the Pats can still win games without him.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hmm.  I don't really see any good arguments as to why people think Atlanta is going to win, just some wishful thinking!  Lol!



Atlanta's defense is faster.  And the offense averaged around 36 points a game.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.  I don't really see any good arguments as to why people think Atlanta is going to win, just some wishful thinking!  Lol!
> ...



Err, the Patriots have the #1 defense in the league as well as an excellent offense.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

The Pats win/loss record against the Falcons is 4-0.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

That's okay though.    The Pats love it when people underestimate them.  It seems to be very motivational for them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.  I don't really see any good arguments as to why people think Atlanta is going to win, just some wishful thinking!  Lol!
> ...



Patriots finish 2016 regular season as number one scoring defense


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

Some 2016 Patriots highlights for your viewing pleasure.    Go Pats!  Woot!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> The Pats win/loss record against the Falcons is 4-0.


They haven't played them this year, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 30, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Who is going to win and why?




Who is going to watch and why? 

.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The Pats have a good defense but nothing on par with last year's Denver team or the Seahawks of two and three years ago. The NE offense is very good however Atlanta has an exceptional offense. Atlanta is the better team however the Pats have the xfactor and that is revenge. 

The game should be really good and close.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to win and why?
> ...



It's football, last shot of real football until September.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 30, 2017)

All time this will be the 14th meeting between these two teams. New England leads the series 7-6.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 30, 2017)

Both teams have arrived in Houston now and the trophy is there too.

From now until Sunday afternoon they will both be practicing their scripted plays.

My sister has a big Superbowl party planned and that's where I will be.

Most if not all of us hate NE and are hoping for an Atlanta victory.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 30, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> All time this will be the 14th meeting between these two teams. New England leads the series 7-6.


Very close.

I always watch the playoffs in every sport, and Atlanta looked much better than NE in each of their last conference games.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 30, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> They haven't played them this year, unless I am mistaken.


Correct.

Atlanta Falcons Football - Falcons News, Scores, Stats, Rumors & More - ESPN


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 30, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Hmm.  I don't really see any good arguments as to why people think Atlanta is going to win, just some wishful thinking!  Lol!



The Falcons and Patriots beat their competition by very similar scores in this year's playoffs.  The Falcons beat Seattle 36-20, the Pats beat Houston 34-16.  In the conference championship the Falcons beat the Packers 44-21, the Pats beat the Steelers 36-17.  Those scores follow with the Falcons having a better offense and the Pats a better defense.  However, the Falcons defense was very strong in those two games, as most of the points scored against them were in the second half (all of the GB points came in the second half).

This could be a very close game.  Both teams are playing strong football.  The Pats certainly don't look as though they are a hugely better team.  

There could be many reasons someone might expect the Falcons to win, from believing that their offense is playing too well to stop to thinking the Falcons will win certain individual matchups.  

I hope the Falcons win but I don't really have a prediction.  The one big advantage the Pats have is a lot more playoff and Super Bowl experience.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 30, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.  I don't really see any good arguments as to why people think Atlanta is going to win, just some wishful thinking!  Lol!
> ...



If the young guys on the Falcon's defense don't get starry eyed at being in the Super Bowl, I think Atlanta has a great chance to win it.

The overall numbers show things worse than the late season numbers.  After the by-week they have been kicking ass.  They won 5 of 6, and contained (or destroyed) some good QBs.  In the last 4 games they have played Cam Newton, Drew Brees, Russell Wilson, and Aaron Rodgers.    In the last 4 games, the Patriots have faced Ryan Fitzpatrick, Matt Moore, Brock Osweiler, and Big Ben.  Not sure how good their defense is playing now.

Also, is seems all the leading tacklers are in the secondary.  That sounds dangerous.  Especially with a running duo like the Falcons have.  And both are solid receivers.  Stack it stop the run and the passing game will eat you.  And you know they will have to double cover Julio Jones.  Any team that hasn't has been burned badly.

I think the hunger for the win (1st ever for Atlanta), the team work done in the last months (Brothership), and the way they have been playing now is what will get them there.  Atlanta is peaking just perfectly.  The defense had some issues early.  But last week the defense ruined one of the hottest QB in the league in Aaron Rodgers.  Rodgers dismantled the Giants and beat the Cowboys.  The cowboys were making noise about winning the big one.  And teh Giants had beaten the cowboys twice.  So Rodgers is not lightweight.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The Pats win/loss record against the Falcons is 4-0.
> ...



So?  Those are the statistics from when these two teams have met in the past.  

Tom Brady has never lost to the Falcons


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, believe it, the Pats are hungry too.  They are out to prove a point!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm sure they are practicing around the clock for this game.  They will be ready!  They had better be!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So?   So these two teams have never played each other.  I'm not saying Atlanta and the Patriots have never played, but these two teams in their present form have never played each other.  So the history is irrelevant.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No it's not.  A lot of it has to do with being familiar with the other's coaching style, etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2017)

Football is more complicated than you all think!


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> 14 of the last 16 Super Bowls the AFC quarterback has been named Brady, Manning or Roethlisberger. Gannon, and Flacco were the two exceptions.
> 
> In the last 20 years the NFC has had 17 different quarterbacks, Wilson, Manning and Warner have all been in two.


I bet $10 the Patriots will win. That should assure aan Atlanta victory


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Except Atlanta's head coach was the Defensive coordinator for Seattle the last time these two teams played.  And only 3 starters from that game will be in the upcoming game.  So different coach and almost completely different team.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Football is more complicated than you all think!


Football is very complicated.  That is why I laugh at the people who make assumptions based on different teams playing 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2017)

Well, whatever.  I'm going with the Pats for the win.  They have the #1 defense and are #3 in offense.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 31, 2017)

I have to go with Atlanta

They have the tools to put up points early
With Gronk gone, I don't see Brady able to put up the numbers to keep up with the Falcons


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Well, whatever.  I'm going with the Pats for the win.  They have the #1 defense and are #3 in offense.



I can go along with you being a fan and liking your team.  This is what it is supposed to be.

Now if only you could convince a few of the college football fans that someone discussing the attributes of another team is not trolling.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 31, 2017)

Four teams have never played in the Super Bowl, the Cleveland Browns, the Detroit Lions, the Jacksonville Jaguars and the Houston Texans.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 31, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > 14 of the last 16 Super Bowls the AFC quarterback has been named Brady, Manning or Roethlisberger. Gannon, and Flacco were the two exceptions.
> ...



That could be a solid bet. The line is still NE by 3.


----------



## my2¢ (Feb 1, 2017)

Atlanta, the fix is in so that Roger Goodell won't have to hand Tom Brady the game's MVP award.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Four teams have never played in the Super Bowl, the Cleveland Browns, the Detroit Lions, the Jacksonville Jaguars and the Houston Texans.



Only the Lions have been around since the first Super Bowl 51 years ago

Not only haven't they played in one, I don't think they have even been to the NFC Championship game


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Four teams have never played in the Super Bowl, the Cleveland Browns, the Detroit Lions, the Jacksonville Jaguars and the Houston Texans.
> ...



They went to a championship game, they all had to buy tickets to get in but they were there watching.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2017)

Back up QB Gale Gilbert is the only player in NFL history to  be on five consecutive Super Bowl teams, the Buffalo Bills from 91-94 and the San Diego Chargers in 95. His record his 0-5.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 1, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Back up QB Gale Gilbert is the only player in NFL history to  be on five consecutive Super Bowl teams, the Buffalo Bills from 91-94 and the San Diego Chargers in 95. His record his 0-5.



He didn't even have to take a shower afterwards


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2017)

In the last 12 years the team wearing the white jerseys have won 11 times. 

This year New England is wearing white.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2017)

No team has ever been shutout in a Super Bowl. The fewest points scored by a team in a game was Super Bowl VI, Miami scored three points.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2017)

The most touchdowns scored in one game is three, this feat is shared by four players.

Terrell Davis • DEN · XXXII	
Jerry Rice • SFO · XXIX	
Ricky Watters • SFO · XXIX	
Jerry Rice • SFO · XXIV	
Roger Craig • SFO · XIX

Jerry Rice did it twice and Rice and Watters both did it in the same Super Bowl. Four out of the five times were by 49ers.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 1, 2017)

Big Ben Roethlisberger had the lowest QB rating of any Super Bowl winning QB with a rating of 22.6.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> I have to go with Atlanta
> 
> They have the tools to put up points early
> With Gronk gone, I don't see Brady able to put up the numbers to keep up with the Falcons



They did fine in the playoffs without Gronk.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Lol!  They probably wouldn't have to buy tickets.  Do you think they do have to buy tickets?  They must at least get a good discount.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

3 1/2 more days to go.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Big Ben Roethlisberger had the lowest QB rating of any Super Bowl winning QB with a rating of 22.6.


I am afraid Big Ben's days of glory are now over.

Reminds me of the late careers of Joe Montana and Steve Young which also fizzled out in the end.

Terry Bradshaw went out in a blaze of glory however until his last touchdown pass which ended his career finally.

That's why Bradshaw is still the all time greatest quarterback in all of American History.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> The most touchdowns scored in one game is three, this feat is shared by four players.
> 
> Terrell Davis • DEN · XXXII
> Jerry Rice • SFO · XXIX
> ...


Receivers have an easy job compared with quarterbacks and/or runningbacks.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> No team has ever been shutout in a Super Bowl. The fewest points scored by a team in a game was Super Bowl VI, Miami scored three points.


And I doubt Atlanta will shut out New England.

But it sure would be great if they did.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Four teams have never played in the Super Bowl, the Cleveland Browns, the Detroit Lions, the Jacksonville Jaguars and the Houston Texans.


Houston and Jacksonville are fairly new teams however.

Cleveland and Detroit have stunk for a very very very long time on the other hand.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure they are practicing around the clock for this game.  They will be ready!  They had better be!


You cannot practice "around the clock".

You need to sleep.

You cannot even practice all day.  You need a break.

Normally you have a morning and an afternoon practice, a mid day team meeting, and individual strength and endurance training in the evenings before bed.

No alcohol.

No sex.

No fun at all.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Football is more complicated than you all think!


I played football ChrisL while you shook your pretty azz on the sidelines with your pompoms.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have to go with Atlanta
> ...



Come on...admit you miss him
They are not the same team without Gronk


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Four teams have never played in the Super Bowl, the Cleveland Browns, the Detroit Lions, the Jacksonville Jaguars and the Houston Texans.
> ...



Cleveland is an expansion team like Houston and Jacksonville

The Cleveland team that was around 50 years ago moved to Baltimore and won two Super Bowls


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We miss him.  The Patriots don't seem to have a problem winning games without him.  That is one of the good things about Brady, he knows how to spread the ball around instead of relying on one "star" player.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Patriots had an easy regular season schedule and as usual, easily won the AFC East
A Home playoff win against a weak Houston team and then Pittsburgh playing without Bell

Pats are a good team, but not one of the better Pats teams I have seen
I would feel better with Gronk in there


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We still have Edelman, Blount, and plenty of more than competent players on offense.  Gronk would definitely add to that and is definitely valuable, but I think we'll be okay without him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2017)

This will be the seventh Super Bowl where the best offense (Atlanta) has met the best defense (New England). The best defense is 5-1.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> This will be the seventh Super Bowl where the best offense (Atlanta) has met the best defense (New England). The best defense is 5-1.



Who was the offensive winner, the Greatest Show on Turf Rams?


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> This will be the seventh Super Bowl where the best offense (Atlanta) has met the best defense (New England). The best defense is 5-1.



Again, I am not sure NE has the best defense.  Very good, for sure.  

But Vic Beasley is the NFL leader in sacks this year.  The Patriot's D line is good, but not great.   All their leading tacklers are in the secondary.  Bend don't break?  That can get you killed.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > This will be the seventh Super Bowl where the best offense (Atlanta) has met the best defense (New England). The best defense is 5-1.
> ...



Fewest points does not always equate to best defense

An offense that eats up the clock will leave little time for the other teams offense and fewer opportunities to score


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > This will be the seventh Super Bowl where the best offense (Atlanta) has met the best defense (New England). The best defense is 5-1.
> ...



According to the stats and analysts (who do this for a living, BTW), yes, NE is #1 in defense.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



New England is considered #1 in points scored against, Not really that great in other defensive categories. They have a good defense, however, not as good as Denver's last year or the Seahawks of a few years back.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



#3 overall in defense.  Go google it yourself.  It's easy enough to find.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

I posted a link earlier in this thread too, giving information on the statistics.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 2, 2017)

I predict a Falcon's victory....


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Damm Bebe you never post your links.  Damm.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


"We" huh?

Is there a mouse in your panties ??


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Like I said, they aren't the #1 overall defense as you claimed. Thanks for conceding. They are also not the lock down type defense that the Broncos were last year. They are a good defense, not great.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



They are now, since none of the other teams are playing!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

Also, the Pats are #3 in offense.  The Falcons are like #7 in defense.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

When two teams that both have a strong offense meet, it's the defense that is going to win the game in most cases.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Talking about us New Englanders and fans of the Pats.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



#3 according to what?  They were first in scoring defense, eighth in yards per game.  I don't know by what metric they are third.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Also, the Pats are #3 in offense.  The Falcons are like #7 in defense.



The Pats were fourth in yards per game, the Falcons were second.  Falcons were first in points per game, Pats were third.

The Falcons defense wasn't even close to seventh.  They were twenty-fifth in yards per game, twenty-seventh in points per game.

Of course, in the playoffs it's a little different.  On defense, the Pats are fourth in ypg, Falcons are sixth.  Pats are first in ppg, Falcons are third.

On the offensive side, Falcons are first in ypg, Pats are third.  Falcons are first in ppg, Pats are second.  

It's a bit more even now than it was in the regular season.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Still not as good as last year's Broncos.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Much better offense than those Broncos, though.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 3, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Most definitely, that was a terrible offense.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 3, 2017)

$5216 is the average cost of a Super Bowl ticket this year, up  from $4307 last year. 

23% of Americans would give up their vacation to watch a Super Bowl.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 3, 2017)

Betting on the Super Bowl? 92% of those that bet on the Super Bowl, lost money.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> $5216 is the average cost of a Super Bowl ticket this year, up  from $4307 last year.
> 
> 23% of Americans would give up their vacation to watch a Super Bowl.



The game is better on TV


----------



## Votto (Feb 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> NE has a slightly superior offense.  The Falcons have a better defense.   Historically, the better defense wins.
> 
> NE's front seven is not that great.  Their leading tacklers are all in the secondary.  THAT is dangerous.
> 
> ...



Yea but NE cheats.

Pats for the win and another yawner.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > $5216 is the average cost of a Super Bowl ticket this year, up  from $4307 last year.
> ...



No kidding, sitting in the comfort of your own home, drinking your favorite beverage, not have 70,000 people next to you. Not have to walk miles to. And from your car.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> $5216 is the average cost of a Super Bowl ticket this year, up  from $4307 last year.
> 
> 23% of Americans would give up their vacation to watch a Super Bowl.



Oh my geebus.    I'll just stay home.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



And not have to pay $10 for a drink or $20 for something to eat!  

Although I've never been to an NFL game, and I bet it's a lot of fun and just being there is probably really exciting.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Someone watching the game on TV walks away with a better understanding of what happened than someone who was there. Also, the food is better and the beer is cheaper


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The NFL games I have been to (I never get prime seats) you end up watching the play on the field and then looking at the Jumbotron to see what really happened. Instead of commercials, you get to watch players standing around. Nice to hear the roar of the crowd but if you really want to enjoy the action, you are better off at home


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I totally agree, but I would still like to experience an NFL game in person.  I couldn't afford a Super Bowl ticket, I'm sure though.  I should buy a couple of tickets to one of next season's games.  

My son has gone a few times to games.  His boss is a season ticket holder and has given him tickets a few times.  Maybe I could get some off him for cheap $$.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Go to a hockey game, get right up on the glass.  Better experience.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A beer is $12 bucks at the Super Bowl, a rum and coke at my place is 50 cents. Cheers!!!!!!


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 3, 2017)

52 more hours until the fun begins.

And about 55 hours until it is over with and the score is final.

So there will be 3 hours or so of bliss for everybody as the #1 game in American sports is played, followed by continued bliss by the fans of the winning team and agony for the fans of the losers.

Then the next big sports event is the NCAA BBall championship in April.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 3, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> A beer is $12 bucks at the Super Bowl, a rum and coke at my place is 50 cents. Cheers!!!!!!


It makes more sense to get plastered in the parking lot before the game, and save your money afterwards.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Well if you lived near Las Vegas I would gladly take you to a Raiders game there once they complete the move to there.

The experience is thrilling -- much like it probably was during an ancient gladiatorial contest in Rome.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 3, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Still not as good as last year's Broncos.


THIS YEAR'S Bronco's got pretty good eventually too.

So the AFC West is going to be a powerhouse next year when Carr is healthy again and KC and Denver are all back.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2017)

Who do I want to win? Atlanta.

Who do I think will win? New England.

Atlanta is young and inexperienced plus the number one scoring offense vs. the number one scoring defense, I'll take the defense.

It should be a good game 34-32.


----------



## Abishai100 (Feb 4, 2017)

*America's Drywall*


You ever wonder if all the ad-revenue generated by the Super Bowl games affects America's perspective on consumerism-conveniences?

That's why I really appreciated the Bud Bowl stuff from years back.

This year's game at the NRG Stadium in Houston (Texas) should generate some nice PR for those eccentric cowboys...unless ISIS has planted a bomb somewhere in America (not a very bright picture).  However, I don't see much motivation in terrorism-related activity at the game --- just look at this nice geo-cultural contribution the architects and engineers of the NRG have offered to the public: energy-efficient lighting.

I might make some veggie-snacks for the Big Game, since I'm trying to feel less guilty about consumerism.

Besides, many of us think that the Machine that is Belichick's Patriots will give the overshadowing Brady his 5th Super Bowl title --- something of a sports-tedium reality but ad-designer's dream.  Everyone likes a safe bet in these commerce-frenzied times.

I'm willing to bet President Trump is a Patriots fan for this Super Bowl...


====

BRADY: I got a Patriots wallpaper for my Samsung smartphone.
RYAN: You should have your PR agents tell people.
BRADY: Why, so the media knows I'm a Samsung fan?
RYAN: Sure, that greases the rails for smoother endorsement-related chatter.
BRADY: Well, the Super Bowl has become America's *media* rendition of the Olympics.
RYAN: People itch about terrorism these days, since the WTC was attacked.
BRADY: Well, the WTC symbolizes commerce and traffic, so that's why.
RYAN: Americans crave a good athlete-diplomat for product endorsements. 
BRADY: I should endorse the Bud Bowl.
RYAN: The Bud Bowl games were great. Maybe this Falcons-Patriots matchup will be 'fun.'
BRADY: This game will come down to coaching.
RYAN: Nah, this game will come down to fanfare.

====

*
Super Bowl 51 Website*


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2017)

Finally it is Super Bowl Sunday. 

Will candycorn be absolutely correct in the long shot prediction or will the Pats walk off with the Trophy? 

I'd like to see Candy right on this prediction. Go Falcons!


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 5, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Finally it is Super Bowl Sunday.
> 
> Will candycorn be absolutely correct in the long shot prediction or will the Pats walk off with the Trophy?
> 
> I'd like to see Candy right on this prediction. Go Falcons!




Rise UP!!!  candycorn will be vindicated!!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, the liberal educational system is just this bad!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Who do I want to win? Atlanta.
> 
> Who do I think will win? New England.
> 
> ...


Belichick being the difference....


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 5, 2017)

4 more hours until the game starts.

7 more hours until it is over.

3 hours of sports ecstasy in between.

Tonight we will find out if the NE Cheaters can catch up to Dallas and San Fran in wins, and whether the cheating quarterback Brady can exceed Terry Bradshaw's and Joe Montana's wins in the Superbowl as well.

A lot is riding on this game for Brady.

Hopefully Atlanta will have a great game.


----------



## yiostheoy (Feb 5, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Who do I want to win? Atlanta.
> 
> Who do I think will win? New England.
> 
> ...


That's what most people quizzed are saying.

I think Atlanta has a stronger team.  So I am looking forward to them winning.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Who do I want to win? Atlanta.
> ...



I think Atlanta is the stronger team, I also think experience will favor New England.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 5, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> Finally it is Super Bowl Sunday.
> 
> Will candycorn be absolutely correct in the long shot prediction or will the Pats walk off with the Trophy?
> 
> I'd like to see Candy right on this prediction. Go Falcons!



Go Pats!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Falcons


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 5, 2017)

Lady Gaga really sucks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2017)

What a great game! 21-3, Ryan looks good and the Pats have to pass now. Advantage Falcons!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 5, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> What a great game! 21-3, Ryan looks good and the Pats have to pass now. Advantage Falcons!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wish I put way more money on the game than I did.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2017)

Did Blount end his career


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)

julioooooooooooooooooo   (sorry had to say it..even if no one gets what i am saying)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> julioooooooooooooooooo   (sorry had to say it..even if no one gets what i am saying)


Say that again, was distracted by your avatar


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > julioooooooooooooooooo   (sorry had to say it..even if no one gets what i am saying)
> ...






juliooooooooooooooooooo julioooooooooooooooooooo juliooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 5, 2017)

Kat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Ok, got it.

Question, are those your legs? You always have different photos with different shoes on.


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)

If you want them to be they are. BTW I do own lots of shoes. And purses. LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 5, 2017)

Falcons just had to run 3 times.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2017)

We got us a game

Amazing catch


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow what an insane finish at 2 min warning.  Imagine that extra point miss by NE is the deciding factor?  NE has to get the D and the extra point conversion again to tie it.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 5, 2017)

HOLY SMOKES!!!!


----------



## Care4all (Feb 5, 2017)

come on Pats!


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 5, 2017)

TIe game, WOW!  This can't end in a Falcons win can it?  Brady deserves this one.  If he wins, I go mortgage my home and buy a bunch of his rookies cards.  Absolutely incredible.  Coming back from 28-3 and hitting both 2 point conversions.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like OT

First ever in SB


----------



## Care4all (Feb 5, 2017)

WOW, what a comeback on the Patriots...can not BELIEVE Brady pulled out a tie...


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2017)

Holy crap, Brady has sliced and diced the Falcons. I thought the Falcons had this game in the bag.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 5, 2017)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 5, 2017)

Unbelievable.  Brady is now officially the greatest ever.  Trumps friend gets his fifth.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2017)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2017)

No question now who is the GOAT

Montana never pulled out a comeback like this


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2017)

WTH, incredible game, incredible comeback. Hats off to Brady. 28 unanswered points. Crazy.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 5, 2017)

I had to change the channel they were loosing so badly in the beginning...

I made my husband take off his Patriot's Jersey, because so help me goodness, whenever Matt wears that darn Jersey, we lose....I DON'T KNOW WHY, he needs to burn the darn thing and get a new one, but the one he wears is jinxed, I know it is....so when he took off the Pat's jersey, low and behold they started their comeback!

Matt just asked if he could put the JERSEY BACK on and I said yes, he could now....


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 5, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> No question now who is the GOAT
> 
> Montana never pulled out a comeback like this




Before this win I always accepted Montana as the guy I would want for one game and my life on the line.  Brady makes this decision much tougher now, especially with the two point conversions needed, the injury to Gronk and just how many times he has been to The Dance.  This one is incredible, best SB I have seen just because of the comeback from the jaws of defeat.


----------



## Borillar (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow! What an incredible comeback! Brady is definitely the best ever.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 5, 2017)

I can't believe Ryan took that sack late in the game when they were in FG range.  The catch by Edelman was up there with the Tyree helmet catch or the Immaculate Reception.  Brady didn't play great for a good portion of the game, but he got it done late.  White was on fire.  The Falcons D, particularly the defensive line, seemed to get tired toward the end of the third quarter and stopped getting pressure on Brady.  That was the reason the Pats were able to come back, IMO.

Other than watching the Niners win, probably the best SB I've watched.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 5, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I can't believe Ryan took that sack late in the game when they were in FG range.  The catch by Edelman was up there with the Tyree helmet catch or the Immaculate Reception.  Brady didn't play great for a good portion of the game, but he got it done late.  White was on fire.  The Falcons D, particularly the defensive line, seemed to get tired toward the end of the third quarter and stopped getting pressure on Brady.  That was the reason the Pats were able to come back, IMO.
> 
> Other than watching the Niners win, probably the best SB I've watched.



Yep.  Ryan should have kneeled or grounded it and hit the FG for the win.  Then the penalties and the catch.  Just a game that was destined to go to the Pats.  Brady jerseys will be flying off the shelves.  Hell, I never even liked the guy, preferring Manning of his generation, but I might get a jersey just to be associated with him.  LOL!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 5, 2017)

Goodell got booed pretty bad, it had to be embarrassing for him and the league.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe Ryan took that sack late in the game when they were in FG range.  The catch by Edelman was up there with the Tyree helmet catch or the Immaculate Reception.  Brady didn't play great for a good portion of the game, but he got it done late.  White was on fire.  The Falcons D, particularly the defensive line, seemed to get tired toward the end of the third quarter and stopped getting pressure on Brady.  That was the reason the Pats were able to come back, IMO.
> ...


Coaching mistake.....should have been running the clock down with runs ala Pitt...kick the field goal and win


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 5, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Absolutely.  It was like they wanted to run up the score worse than it was.  You have to mix up your play and you have to control the clock.  No way should you lose a game when up 28-3 with 8 minutes left in the 3rd.

Not taking anything away from Brady at all, as he fully earned this win, but his last two SB's certainly received some assistance from poor coaching decisions.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm surprised the announcers didnt rip the coach.....just an obvious call any fantasy football player could have made


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2017)

Trump ditched Super Bowl as Patriots were getting crushed


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 5, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> What a great game! 21-3, Ryan looks good and the Pats have to pass now. Advantage Falcons!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, that advantage didn't last long.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 5, 2017)

Amazing game.  Absolutely masterful comeback.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2017)

The Bills still beat the Patriots in week 4 so by the transitive property the Bills are your 2017 super bowl champions


----------



## Votto (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## protectionist (Feb 6, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I can't believe Ryan took that sack late in the game when they were in FG range.  The catch by Edelman was up there with the Tyree helmet catch or the Immaculate Reception.  Brady didn't play great for a good portion of the game, but he got it done late.  White was on fire.  The Falcons D, particularly the defensive line, seemed to get tired toward the end of the third quarter and stopped getting pressure on Brady.  That was the reason the Pats were able to come back, IMO.
> 
> Other than watching the Niners win, probably the best SB I've watched.


The reason why the Falcons defense got tired in the 3rd quarter is because the offense didn't get possession of the football long enough.  When that happens, the defense is back on the field.  The longer they're on the field, the more tired they get.

But why was the offense so weak in the second half ? (after racking up 28 points in the first half ?)

Answer ? INJURIES.  While I hardly remember a single Patriot injury occuring in the game, the Falcons were getting hurt left and right.  Notice how Matt Ryan had lots of time to throw in the first half...then got sacked, hurried, harrased, in the second ?  It goes to show how important good offensive linemen are.  You take a couple of superior offensive linemen out, and replace them with inferior ones, and your team goes from top notch to bottom notch, just like that.

Missing good offensive line, the Falcons went from being the Falcons, to being the Cleveland Browns.  And they also lost some other good offensive players (ex. Coleman)

PS - injuries are critically important factor (very overlooked) ESPN stats on the game listed 21 categories. Not a word about injuries.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The Bills still beat the Patriots in week 4 so by the transitive property the Bills are your 2017 super bowl champions



But the Bills lost to the Jets
So by the transitive property, they suck big time


----------



## protectionist (Feb 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> But the Bills lost to the Jets
> So by the transitive property, they suck big time


I hit more home runs in a high school game (July 1961), than Roger Maris did that day.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 6, 2017)

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > But the Bills lost to the Jets
> ...



Steroids


----------

